# Permanent residency question - timeline



## Karenukgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

We are due to have our medical done next week, was wondering what the average time to receive permanent residency is after that has been completed..


----------



## missmop (Oct 27, 2009)

Karenukgrl said:


> We are due to have our medical done next week, was wondering what the average time to receive permanent residency is after that has been completed..


Hi, we had our medical in June last year and we received our visas in our passport at the beginning of January. Good luck with it all. It's going to be worth it.


----------

